# Advice needed on package etc



## bel (Oct 6, 2010)

My partner has been offered a job in Dubai. We have a 2 year old daughter. I wonder can anyone tell me whether we need to be married to move.

With regard to employment packages, what is reasonable to ask for in terms of accommodation?

Hope someone can help!

Bel


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

as far as the package goes, what type of job did your significant other get an offer of, it depends on the job work to really tell you what would be a good package, and as far as being married and moving well you wont really have to worry about it, as i know many couples just living together without even marrying, but it would be better if you both were married as you will be sponsored to get a resident visa or else you would be doing visa runs every 30 days.


----------



## bel (Oct 6, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> as far as the package goes, what type of job did your significant other get an offer of, it depends on the job work to really tell you what would be a good package, and as far as being married and moving well you wont really have to worry about it, as i know many couples just living together without even marrying, but it would be better if you both were married as you will be sponsored to get a resident visa or else you would be doing visa runs every 30 days.


That's cool..with with regard to sponsorship...does not being married mean that he can't ask for flights home etc for me and the little one?

He would be working on airport design for Al Habtoor. Do you know what sort of reputation they have?

I think he's asking salary of 90K.....what sort of cost do you think he can put on accommodation for the 3 of us? Can he include nursery school fees etc?is

Thanks for this B


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is illegal to live together unmarried, outside of immediate familiy. Even if people do it, it is still illegal. 

You also will not be covered by his company most likely for medical. With a two year old, this would weigh on my mind heavily. School fees would also most likely not be covered unless he is on a 'family' package.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

bel said:


> That's cool..with with regard to sponsorship...does not being married mean that he can't ask for flights home etc for me and the little one?
> 
> He would be working on airport design for Al Habtoor. Do you know what sort of reputation they have?
> 
> ...


well asking for flights for you and the child, depends on how good he is with the company, for example with company i work for i can get a plane ticket issued in anyone's name anytime i like and there is no limit of how many in a year i can use. it would help if he was to be honest with the company and let them know about you and your child he should also let them know of the intentions of getting married sometime in the future.

and working for Al-Habtoor, i dont really have any experience with them but i do know that they are well known local company, as they own quite a bit of property in Dubai, 

and if the asking salary is 90K per month, then you might just be ok or survive depending on your living cost and raising a child, does this salary include everything such as school, accommodation, car etc etc or is that going to be separate, most companies do give salary in bits such as 150k per year for housing, 50k for school, company car, plus monthly salary.


----------



## bel (Oct 6, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> It is illegal to live together unmarried, outside of immediate familiy. Even if people do it, it is still illegal.
> 
> You also will not be covered by his company most likely for medical. With a two year old, this would weigh on my mind heavily. School fees would also most likely not be covered unless he is on a 'family' package.


Thanks for that.....why don't you like it? what do you do?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you mean £90k or dhs.90k ???

I hope you don't mean dhs.90k a year.

It is illegal for an unmarried couple to live together in Dubai, lots of people do but be very aware that you are breaking the law. Your partner will not be able to sponsor you for a residence permit, at the moment you can do a visa run every 30 days to Oman but that could change at any time and with no notice.


For you to collect your own daughter from Nursey you will have to show your passport, there may be questions as to why you do not have a residence permit and you will not be able to tell them that you are not married !!!!

A small 2 bed villa will cost you dhs.85k a year.


----------



## bel (Oct 6, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> well asking for flights for you and the child, depends on how good he is with the company, for example with company i work for i can get a plane ticket issued in anyone's name anytime i like and there is no limit of how many in a year i can use. it would help if he was to be honest with the company and let them know about you and your child he should also let them know of the intentions of getting married sometime in the future.
> 
> and working for Al-Habtoor, i dont really have any experience with them but i do know that they are well known local company, as they own quite a bit of property in Dubai,
> 
> and if the asking salary is 90K per month, then you might just be ok or survice depending on your living cost and raising a child, does this salary include everything such as school, accommodation, car etc etc or is that going to be separate, most companies do give salary in bits such as 150k per year for housing, 50k for school, company car, plus monthly salary.


Sorry Hash, I wasn't clear......he is asking a salary of 90k per annum in gbp so that would be approx 500,000ued with benefits on top.....


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

bel said:


> Sorry Hash, I wasn't clear......he is asking a salary of 90k per annum in gbp so that would be approx 500,000ued with benefits on top.....


so 500k a year, thats roughly 41.6k per month if this includes a car, accommodation, and school then you will be fine, usually if you rent on a month to month basis, you can find a villa or apartment at around 10k per month, so you will be left with lets say 30k take out cost of school for the child, i am not sure of the costs but it does depend on the school your sending the kid to, some schools i know are very expensive, so lets say that is also about 10k per month, then your left with about 20k that money you can either use for savings or just enjoy the nightlife of Dubai, but like other people said it is illegal to say with a male if your not married, so this might be of some trouble to you


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Al Habtoor is an Emirati owned company, I strongly advise against telling them you are not married.
It would make sense to get married before you come to Dubai.
dhs.500k a year isn't all that in Dubai for a family, you definately need to add a full housing allowance of at least dhs,100k, car allowance, medical insurance and try for nursery fees as well.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

bel said:


> Thanks for that.....why don't you like it? what do you do?


This has been over a few times. Do a search for "left turns five months" and sure to turn up the thread that I wrote. I just dont. British people seem to love it here. Have yet to meet an american who liked it.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> This has been over a few times. Do a search for "left turns five months" and sure to turn up the thread that I wrote. I just dont. British people seem to love it here. Have yet to meet an american who liked it.


hehe im an American and i like it


----------



## bel (Oct 6, 2010)

Do you think it's unreasonable to ask for 250k for housing?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

bel said:


> Do you think it's unreasonable to ask for 250k for housing?


no amount in unreasonable, it just depends on your qualifications, if you think you deserve it then go for it, and if you think you dont deserve it then it is unrealistic, but as far as cost goes here for living for 2 adults and 1 child i would ask for 200k


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bel said:


> My partner has been offered a job in Dubai. We have a 2 year old daughter. I wonder can anyone tell me whether we need to be married to move.
> 
> With regard to employment packages, what is reasonable to ask for in terms of accommodation?
> 
> ...


Please read the sticky thread that is marked 'read before posting'. The issue of cohabitation is covered there. In short, yes you should be married to avoid breaking the law.. You cannot be sponsored by a partner, nor can your child.

Impossible to ask what is reasonable without knowing what the job is, seniority & employer.
-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hash4272 said:


> hehe im an American and i like it


 
I have never met you... you might be the exception.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I have never met you... you might be the exception.


well if i do spend maybe 2 years here i would get bored of it too, but good thing is i can move anytime i want


----------



## bel (Oct 6, 2010)

bel said:


> Sorry Hash, I wasn't clear......he is asking a salary of 90k per annum in gbp so that would be approx 500,000ued with benefits on top.....


So if they give the salary in bits, do they check whether you are using your full benefit entitlement on what you say you will spend it on....i.e. ask for 250 k housing and then find a place for 150k????? Does it all come in one lump sum...or does the employer have control of how you use the benefits??????


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

bel said:


> So if they give the salary in bits, do they check whether you are using your full benefit entitlement on what you say you will spend it on....i.e. ask for 250 k housing and then find a place for 150k????? Does it all come in one lump sum...or does the employer have control of how you use the benefits??????


well that just depends on the employer, it is their choice if they give it in lump sum or take control over it

edit: did you already receive employment contract from the employer these things should be written there


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

bel said:


> So if they give the salary in bits, do they check whether you are using your full benefit entitlement on what you say you will spend it on....i.e. ask for 250 k housing and then find a place for 150k????? Does it all come in one lump sum...or does the employer have control of how you use the benefits??????


Depends on the company policy, he will have to ask them. Some companies pay the rent directly to the Landlord themselves and the property is rented in their name. Other companies pay you the money and you can do what you want with it. Al Habtoor own a huge property portfolio and they may want you to have one of their properties but if you are not married they will provide single accomadation for your partner. You will need to be married for them to provide a family villa or family housing allowance.


----------



## bel (Oct 6, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> well that just depends on the employer, it is their choice if they give it in lump sum or take control over it
> 
> edit: did you already receive employment contract from the employer these things should be written there



He had an interview in Dubai...expenses paid by them following 2 phone interviews....No contract...he has been told to go home and write up the package he wants and submit it to them......aaaggggh so ambiguous........


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

thats strange that they want the employee to set up the package well heres what i can recommend 

Accommodation = 250,000 AED (Per year)
Car = 5000 - 10000 AED (Per month)
Salary = 40000 AED (Per month)
School = Fees paid by company of any school of choice
Medical insurance, yearly fight home


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

And suggest he write up the request as family and go get married


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hash4272 said:


> thats strange that they want the employee to set up the package well heres what i can recommend
> 
> Accommodation = 250,000 AED (Per year)
> Car = 5000 - 10000 AED (Per month)
> ...


Assume you are joking as in an earlier post she said he was asking for AED 90k.

Bel - as I said earlier, it's impossible to tell you what to ask for without knowing what your boyfriends does, seniority etc. Salaries vary hugely here.

Presumably he knows what he'd get as a package for a similar role in the UK? I'd suggest at least that as a basic plus all school fees plus accommodation paid or allowance BUT you must be married to get these.
-


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Assume you are joking as in an earlier post she said he was asking for AED 90k.
> 
> -


Bel mentioned it was 90k GBP per Anum


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hash4272 said:


> Bel mentioned it was 90k GBP per Anum


Apols - I am trying to do 10 things at once today.

GBP 90k pa = AED 42,500 approx per month. NEVER ask for less than a UK salary.
-


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Apols - I am trying to do 10 things at once today.
> 
> GBP 90k pa = AED 42,500 approx per month. NEVER ask for less than a UK salary.
> -


i know how it feels to do 10 things at once 

well i just rounded it to 40k, could round it to 45k also


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hash4272 said:


> i know how it feels to do 10 things at once
> 
> well i just rounded it to 40k, could round it to 45k also


You're an FD, but suggest someone rounds _down_ their income request??

The rule is always ask for more than you would get in a home country.
-


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> You're an FD, but suggest someone rounds _down_ their income request??
> 
> The rule is always ask for more than you would get in a home country.
> -


for me the rule is ask for what you deserve, some people just try to take advantage thinking "oh in Dubai many companies just pay foreigners a lot of money to work for them" i guess this is just my theory


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hash4272 said:


> for me the rule is ask for what you deserve, some people just try to take advantage thinking "oh in Dubai many companies just pay foreigners a lot of money to work for them" i guess this is just my theory


That is not what was said and is rather insulting to the OP. The UAE is expensive and if someone is really wanted by an emplyer they will be compensated appropriately.

Eventually you 'll learn how it works around here.
-


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> That is not what was said and is rather insulting to the OP. The UAE is expensive and if someone is really wanted by an emplyer they will be compensated appropriately.
> 
> Eventually you 'll learn how it works around here.
> -


well im still new to Dubai, so lets see what its got to offer

hey i cant complain about my own package  negotiated the crap out of it


----------

